# Thunder Only Soundtrack



## Codybear (Oct 26, 2019)

I have a thunder & lightning display, but I've never been happy with the thunder soundtracks I have bought or dug up over the last decade. I'm looking only for thunder. No rain, no wind, no pops, or other noise; just clean thunder.

While it is the 11th hour for 2019, I'm curious about two CDs for 2020. Can anyone comment on (1) Big Scream - Thunderstorm CD, Vol 3 and (2) Poison Props - CD101 - Thunder. Would either or both be what I am looking for? I believe Big Scream has some rain. Any other CD suggestions?

Additionally, for this year, does anyone have any MP3 suggestions or could send me a copy? I found some links in older threads, which are either invalid, have gaps in the soundtrack or includes rain.

If it matters, I'm just playing through two 100W base amps.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dry thunder sounds... could pick out a few and then patch them into a contiguous loop at whatever intervals you'd like:






Dry thunder1.wav by juskiddink


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org










Heavy Thunder Strike - no Rain - QUADRO.wav by BlueDelta


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org










Thunder10.wav by OneSoundToRuleThemAll


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org










Thunder_close.wav by hantorio


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org










Thunder - 2 by bone666138


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org


----------



## Codybear (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks, I'll download them and go learn audacity.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

I think I have what your looking for. I put this together for you in both Wave file and MP3 file. you can loop it. 








Massive Thunder clap & Volcano Strikes.rar 
(No rain and no wind)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Codybear (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks. Not sure if it's going to be a happy halloween given the forecasted rain, snow? and cold in Chicago.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Big Scream Thunderstorm CD has some rain, but it doesn't start till a half hour in or so. The first 30 minutes are pretty much just thunder. Pretty high quality.


----------



## Codybear (Oct 26, 2019)

I found an old link from this site to http://www.mediafire.com/file/5a06ufbgvapm269/Thunderstorm.mp3/file

Is this the same as the Big Scream CD?

On another subject, Halloween was a partial bust this year as the village cancelled Halloween the day before because of forecasted snow. Rescheduled to this afternoon finishing before sunset. No need for the lights now. Halloween wasn't a complete bust as 34 kids still showed up. Not sure how many will come today, but I think some of the neighboring towns will be visiting for the opportunity of a second round of candy.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Codybear said:


> I found an old link from this site to http://www.mediafire.com/file/5a06ufbgvapm269/Thunderstorm.mp3/file


That's where I've shared stuff ... link should still be good. Sorry to hear about your weather.


----------

